# **new**Cambridge diet thread



## proud mummy

Hey all. 

I thought that the old thread has ran it's course so wanted to start a new one. Is anyone doing Cambridge at the moment?

I have just started it and on day 4 today. I feel great and love how drinking plenty of water feels. 

I weigh 14st 2lbs I'm 5'4. I have my first weigh in tomorrow. my goal is to get to 10 stone. 

I done cambridge last year and lost 4 stone in 12weeks I didn't let myself get to goal and do maintenance. So the reason I'm doing it again is to get to goal no matter what and maintain my new body!!! Anyone with me? :happydance:


----------



## missVN

I'm with you :thumbup:

I'm currently 4 weeks into my second stint on Cambridge doing sole source.I first started back in March when Ryan was 12 weeks old and lost 25lb in 12 weeks in time for my best friends wedding. I then stopped due to my oh having his hours cut at work and me having struggled to stick to it during the last few weeks.
I proceeded to eat anything I could get my hands on and when I joined sliimming world two and half weeks after stopping CD I was 11lb heavier :dohh: I lost 6lb in my first week but then couldn't stick to it an maintained the following week.
I re-started cambridge on the 19th July and was 6lb heavier than when I last weighed in with my consultant- I lost all that in the first week.
The last few weeks have been really hard and I've struggled with having a lot of stress going on but I've been extra good this last week and weighed in today 5lb lighter :thumbup:

I started at 13 stone 12 pounds (tho had lost 7lb myself before) with a bmi of 35.5 :nope: Today I am 11 stone 10 pounds and have a bmi of 30. Total loss of 30 pounds, 5.5 points off my bmi, 17.5cm off my waist, 17cm off my hips, 9cm off my chest, 3cm off my arms and 11cm off my thighs. I've gone from a size 18 to a large 14/ small 16 :happydance:
I'm feeling so so much better about the way I look and am definately less self concious.
Gosh that makes me really see what I've achieved when written like that :thumbup:

I do find it so hard to stick to though and getting the water down is a real chore sometimes. I have a fab consultant though and she gets me through.
I would like to be somewhere between 10 and 10 st 7lb so still a way to go and then I have to maintain.


----------



## proud mummy

Awww good luck Hun what day is your weigh in day? 

I've just got had first weigh in and lost 3lbs would have been more but had a bad week. Anyway my next weigh in isn't for another 2 weeks as I'm going on holiday so hoping for a really good loss then x


----------



## missVN

I either go on a mon or tues, will be tues next week cos got a hen do on Sunday so need the extra day to get back on track!
Been awful this week, can't ever seem to do more than one week without going off the rails :nope:
Well done on your 3lb loss, that's really good for a 'bad' week :thumbup:


----------



## amazed

Im on it im on my second week i lost 6lbs first week (i havent got my second weigh in till friday) i ate during the week which is the first time i have ever cheated on it but my son was takien to hopital and i felt like i was gonna pass out cause hadnt had anything so the CDC said she thinks it would f been around 8lbs if i hadnt of eaten lol.... 

how are you girls getting on xx


----------



## missVN

Well done on your loss, 6lb is amazing! I love the big losses on this diet.

This week has been a total write off for me. I started the week with a 5lb loss and was in ketosis but because I knew I had a hen do this weekend and would have to eat so I could have a drink I just completely went off the rails! I put my weigh in back a day (to tomorrow) so I could try and bring it back around but having a hangover this morning meant I had cold pizza and cookies for breakfast and a macdonalds for tea :dohh:
First thing this morning my scales were showing a 2lb gain so god knows what they will say in the morning, and, tmi, but I've been really constipated this week so felling really bloated :nope:
Will be back on sole source as of tomorrow, it's my birthday in 2 weeks so my aim is to ss 100% until then and then I can treat myself. Then it's my oh's brother's wedding 2 weeks after that so really need to stick at it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey do you ladies mind if I join in? I'm actually not doing CD as it's far too expensive for me :haha: and I've tried it before and the ''counselling'' sesh's weren't of any use to me, so I'm doing Exante (Total Solutions) - same concept, VLCD, 600 cals a day, but I only have 3 packs a day as they are more concentrated/thicker.

Anyway, I'm on day 14 so far and have lost 13lbs in total. It was more, but I had a little slip up last weekend and went off track, but getting back on it now :blush: ooops!


----------



## proud mummy

Off course u can join the more the merrier. Well done on the weight loss ladies that's great!!!!

I have just came bk from butlins I wanted to do the diet whilst I was there but found it too hard too many temptations. Anyway I had a great time and eat what I wanted. I'm bk on ss 100% as of tomorrow to get to goal. Keep up the good work just think Xmas is only a few months away!! That's what my motivation is x


----------

